# ماكينات بلاستيك جديد



## elfayroz (11 يونيو 2013)

ماكينات بلاستيك

شركة الفيروز من اوائل الشركات الرائده في مجال خدمات صناعه البلاستيك وايضا نحن وكلاء لشركة mj الصينية ولدينا جميع المكن بكل مقاساتة وانواعه بجودة وسعر ممتاز ولأن هدفنا هو التعاون المستمر مع عملائنا فأن شركة الفيروز لاتقتصر علي توريد الماكينات والمعدات اللازمه للأنتاج وتشغيلها فقط وانما نحرص بصوره كبيره علي توفير الدعم الفني المستمر اي ان نوفر خدمه ما بعد البيع لضمان استمرارية عمل الماكينات بدون اعطال . 
متوفر لدينا :
(مكن حقن – مكن نفخ –مكن اعاده تدوير pet– مكن سحب – مكن نفخ Pet - مكن اعادة تدوير – كسارات كل القدارت – مجفف كل الاحجام – ابراج تبريد – مجفف هواء لخطوط – pet)
للأستعلام
e-mail
[email protected] [email protected] \\ 
01149798453 - 20237421917
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل


----------

